# Re: semi-transparent printing on dark tees



## DocPit (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: semi-transparent printing on dark tees*

This URL is for AllPosters.com  It shows a t-shirt with photos of wolves. The image is printed on a dark t-shirt and includes semi-transparent elements. I don't know how the image was printed (screen? DTG?). I'm under the impression that POD fulfillment companies (Print Aura, Printfection, etc) use DTG. On dark t-shirts, they print a white underlay before printing colors. This makes it impossible to print any semi-transparent images. Am I wrong about that? Are there DTG printers who can print an image like the wolves image I linked to?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: semi-transparent printing on dark tees*

Considered using halftones?

What Is Halftone Printing - Find Out at CustomInk - Custom Tees


----------

